# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > **CONFIDENTIAL** BLOOD TESTING and 5 Day STEROID CLEANSE! >  testing for test suspension

## brucecastle666

i am on probation does anyone know if they test for steroids and what is detection times for suspension??? thanks

----------


## stocky121

dunno about using the clencer for test susp 

but it will be out of your system within a few day's without it

----------


## brucecastle666

thanks for the reply stocky anyone else out there know if they test for steroids while on probation?

----------


## diezell

suspension would be out of you before any cleanse would kick in

----------


## system admin

Yes.. suspension will be removed in only a few days.

bc

----------


## brucecastle666

thanks guys

----------


## IBdmfkr

I don't see them testing for it unless anabolics were found upon your arrest.

----------


## Doc.Sust

suspension is out of your systemin 2 - 3days without a cleanse

----------

